# Anyone helped by hypnotherapy with mild to moderate symptoms?



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I've seen many examples of people who reportedly had pretty severe symptoms saying that they "have their lives back." That's great! I'm very happy for ALL of you! But this 10%-off sale on the tapes has me wondering if anyone out there who started with more mild to moderate symptoms has been helped by them.Specifically, I call myself a D-type because I have loose stools, but usually I only have 1-2 daily. The stools are often associated with pain, bloating, gas, etc., but again, I'd say that they are rarely severe as I usually make it to work each day--though I'd like to feel a little better when I start the day.I also hear quite a bit about these tapes helping other aspects of life besides IBS. Perhaps they're worth the price of admission for that alone, but I feel like I have a pretty good outlook on life and I take care to feed my soul with readings and thoughts to promote a continued good outlook.Either way, I hope that all of you who have found improvement continue to enjoy the benefits you've received from the tapes!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

SteveE..I think I qualify in the mild to moderate symptoms, but I guess I over react to them...I'm alternating C/D with G. I think that's why my doctor doesn't take me seriously...The tapes have helped me put things in perspective and take a less IBS centered view of things..although I still have my moments...They have really helped my self confidence and lessened my anxiety. They are worth the $$ beleive me after all the $$$ I wasted on Great Smokies tests, chlorfresh, naturopaths and herbs, the investment was pretty small.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Steve, If you're on this BB looking for help for your symptoms, they must be negatively affecting your life. The tapes will help with all of your symptoms. My symptoms started out mild, and over the years got worse and worse, especially as it began to affect my thought patterns. The fear, stress, and anxiety increased, and seemed to create a downward spiraling set of symptoms.You can stop it now by using the tapes.AZ


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Steve,My symptons are in the mild/moderate category. I ordered the CD's a little over a month ago. The main improvement I have noticed so far is an attitude adjustment, which has pretty much eliminated the need to go because I am thinking about it. I had moderate pain, that has become mild (and barely noticeable) since starting the cd's. I think there are two things left for me to overcome - loose and frequent bms. I feel more relaxed than I have in a long time, and less fatalistic (I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel). I would highly recommend making purchasing them to someone with mild to moderate symptoms. As far as I am concerned, even though my symptoms have not stopped me from living my life, they have definitely had an effect on what I consider my quality and enjoyment of life.Karen


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

I agree with Karen - I had mild to moderate D type symptoms, have finished the tapes, and the quality of my life has greatly improved. Almost no symptoms and reduced anxiety and tension in general. I would order them again in a heartbeat!! Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi All,And thank you all for your comments







And of course if there are any issues I can help with I will where I can







Best RegardsMike


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi Steve, at times during my 35 yr bout with IBS/D it has been severe. Last year I was able to take Lotronex which stopped the IBS/D immediately and all the accompanying anxiety/depression. It is not on the market now. After taking Lotronex and then stopping the Lotronex the IBS returned but at what I would call a mild stage. I decided not to take other meds for relief as I had in past years so I got Mike's Hypnosis100 program. I have also had in office hypnosis with a very good Psychologist and it did help some. I just recently finished up the 100 days and am feeling very good. When the physical urge and discomfort stop, most of the anxiety and worry seem to abate also. I would recommend Mike's tape program, it sure is relaxing and seems to help greatly with the IBS. Good luck, Norb


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Norb--so you're saying that you felt the symptoms decrease, THEN the anxiety, huh? See, I figured that the hypnosis was mostly helping just those whose anxiety was making the IBS worse than the minimal symptoms I am annoyed with.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

SteveE, I feel that my IBS/D is a brain gut enteric nerve disorder. The gut nerves are oversensitive to pain/discomfort which can be just the normal feeling of food being there. But, my brain anxiety can also cause the gut spasms and urgency. Lotronex blocked the seratonin nerves in the gut from recieving the message from the brain to spasm. The hypnotapes are retraining the brain not to signal the gut to spasm by lowering the anxiety/stress level. I was already experiencing a more stable gut from taking the Lotronex, after stopping Lotronex I didn't immediately relapse into severe IBS/D like some have reported. Your anxiety level is going to depend on what is going on in your life and how you percieve things. Hypno can relax you and make you not as susceptible to responding to things that are not really a problem to most people. That being said, I will probably always gut respond to some extent to a severe life event. Maybe Eric or Mike can explain further, Norb


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think something goes on with IBS and mind-body therapies that is not just making people less anxious.I'm about as non-anxious as a person can get and still be breathing (assuming the dead really do rest in peace







) yet I got tremendous relief from Cognitive Behavioural Therapy. I was in a clinical trial and probably wouldn't have sought it out otherwise.The mind interacts with the gut whether you are anxious or not. Now anxiety may promote the brain upping the symptoms, but that isn't the only way that the brain can be interacting with the gut. The brain can be used to calm down symptoms with proper training even when there isn't an emotional problem exacerbating the problem.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

norbert46, you did a good job.







I have been meaning to say also norbert, that I have admired your postings.







I am glad things are going well for you.This was something Mike posted a while back that ties into all this. The hypno is working on many different levels at many differnt things and even the experts don't have it all the way figured out yet, just that it is working very well and they have some bigs clues as to why.But this was something Mike wrote:Many doctors and gastro specialists use this term 'all in your head'. I think they are trying to say, that there is nothing organically wrong. However I have had quite a few discussions about this in the past, the problem lies with the fact that doctors are taught to look for disease and illness. We know IBS is a functional disorder, so I argue that by definition there is something wrong becuase peristalsis is not doing what it should. 'All in the head' is not right, it is an offensive term to those that are looking for solutions.It conjures up the emotion that sufferers are doing it on purpose somehow. However, the majority of us, tend to run things out, before they happen. So along with Stress, there is also a psychological element in our thought patterns that expects us to have dificult IBS days. Running out worries causes us to have anxiety and added stress, which creates a negative physical response. The annoying thing is, this is part of being a human being, its a response which we don't have to even try to do, it all happens automaically. To understand the tapes a bit more, we have to understand stress is not 'out there', stress is how we respond internally to real or perceived external demands. What is a stressful event for one, can be invigorating or relaxing for another. Every thought has a physical response, exactly as Eric says. We can prove this by the feelings of love, anger, jealousy,etc all emotions start with thought ( our interpretation to an event ) , which then leads to physical response. This is even recognised in legislation by recognition of the term Crime of passion - a person might kill another ( an extreme example, granted) becuase they were firing on emotion, which made them pick up the knife to perform the action. That anger began in the thoughts, was interpreted and an action was carried out. All by the release of chemicals and electrical impulses. Police officers see hightened states every Saturday night when people come out of the pubs, we even have our own language for heightend emotion, count to ten is a good example. Count to 10 before we say or respond to something that has annoyed us, basically by giving a bit of time, the response travels through the 7/8ths of the brain that is emotion until it gets to the 1/8th bit of logic and reason, which allows us to stop and think. In effect changes the chemical releases and electricsl impulses - we simmer down. All these physical reactions, along with the more every day concerns of, getting to work on time, what happens if I need the toilet?, do the shops have toilets, etc. every thought produces a physical reaction, good or bad. The thing is, we can choose to learn new coping strategies. Our inner resources can be topped up. Users of the program will have noticed that the first session, is time spent topping up the emotional reserves, making sure they can complete the journey through the program. Patients that come to my practice all go through the same thing, in short we have to be able to have the interal emotional resource to deal with everyday living, as well as changing our thoughts towards IBS. Becuase IBS has affected lives of sufferers so deeply, to try and deal with the IBS before we are prepared would lead to a tougher jouney. So taking the time to top up the emotial batteries as it were is time well spent. Still on stress, it helps too if we remember that the only important moment of our lives is the moment we are living, not the past (although we can change emotions attached to memories to make the past more comfortable for us), or the future that might never come. The other thing that holds us back is the fear that however we are feeling is going to last forever - Nothing lasts for ever, if we want to change! When we throw a ball up in the air, there is a point of time which the ball is neither going up or coming down, that is the moment of change. Users of the program who are feeling much better are changing the way they think, their outlook on life and its events, but I doubt anyone will be able to pinpoint exactly when things started to get better, but they do, and they do so becuase very gently the subconsious mind, which controls the digestive system, begins to realise, that these thought patterns of IBS are no longer needed, the individual as a whole is reminded that it existed very well thank you, without IBS, and can do so again, simply and gently by changing the thought processes, that kept Stress and Anxiety, Guilt etc in control. So the tapes are quite complex in their make up, but when I was doing my early days of research, I remembered that people learn more and easier if we enjoy what we are doing, so by using imagery and suggestion we create the enviroment internally, that allows changes, both emotionally and physically to occur. And becuase we enjoy what we are doing it doesn't seem difficult, and it isn't, its only when the conscious mind tries to control areas it wasn't designed to that problems occur. I might have babbled a bit, but don't expect a doctor to tell you this in this way, becuase their skills are in the organic, and they might just not know how to say what they mean! Hope it helps Regards Mike------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I agree with everything you have written Eric. My daughter's improvement continues, but it is so subtle I don't think we could quantify it.My husband said out of the blue the other day'"she seems much more positive recently" i think he knew we ordered the tapes, but hasn't really been interested, just thinking it was another of my ideas on what he thinks is an obsessional search for " a cure".The changes are mainly less dwelling on what if I go to my friends and get sick etc.,negative moaning about things has reduced.I must say that it took the tapes to break the cycle, and she now has some days where she doesn't mention feeling ill.Attacks have decreased to perhaps once a month instead of 3-4 times a week.As I said its difficult to be specific, but I would definitely think the money spent on the tapes would benefit you more than any more prescription for medicines. My daughter tried nearly everything available.thanks gillyshe is 2/3 of the way through the tapes


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gilly, I understand what your saying. Its hard to explain to people sometimes. I am so glad she benefited with this, I swear if I could I would have every kid or new person with IBS do this for a variety of reasons and a big part of that is their future and what I know about having IBS for thirty years and having it as a kid but, also knowing mechanisms behind the hypnotherapy for IBS as well as long term problems that are a result of IBS untreated, some of which I had posted before for you. Most people go for treating a symptom year after year and get stuck in the cycle not getting anywhere and its because this is targeting the condition as a whole and can be so effective for most people that troubles in the future hopefully will not arise or be greatly lessened. It is also a tool now she will have for life when setbacks occur.I am very pleased about this and that she is doing so well, since she is 2/3 through it should continue to get better and still better months after she is done.







Keep us updated and thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gilly, I wanted to add one more thing and that is your post especially and other posts of people doing better are exactly why I work with Mike and have stayed on the bb for the last two years, because of the true friends I have made here and for me personally to see kids get better early on.With all honesty, with the Kids or teenagers sometimes the parents can be a problem as they try to understand IBS which is very complicated, protect their kids and run them through unneccesary treatments or other not so healthy regiments. I understand some of it, but seeing it from my eyes is really hard sometimes.You did the right thing, my mom would be proud of you lol and you sould be a proud mom.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

